

China Can Copy Anything - phillmv
http://www.spiegel.de/international/zeitgeist/pirated-copy-of-design-by-star-architect-hadid-being-built-in-china-a-874390.html

======
msie
I find the duplication of an Austrian hamlet amusing. Would be cool to see
tourists' reactions if they come upon it accidentally. Duplication of
architecture is not new. I think parts of Venice and Paris have been
duplicated in Las Vegas. ;-)

